# Marbled cherry



## voodoochild (Jun 24, 2015)

Interested in a cherry head. Love the marbled ones. 
Thanks


----------



## wellington (Jun 24, 2015)

The best is from @N2TORTS Not sure if he has any right now, but he should be responding soon to let you know.


----------



## CharlieM (Jun 24, 2015)

wellington said:


> The best is from @N2TORTS Not sure if he has any right now, but he should be responding soon to let you know.



@wellington are you sure that @N2TORTS has the best" marbled cherries?
What do you base your opinion on?
What about @allegraf or @cdmay or several others?
Are they inferior?
I find your response curious...


----------



## domalle (Jun 24, 2015)

CharlieM said:


> @wellington are you sure that @N2TORTS has the best" marbled cherries?
> What do you base your opinion on?
> What about @allegraf or @cdmay or several others?
> Are they inferior?
> I find your response curious...


Agreed, allegraf's are unique and exceptional but I think even she acknowledges that cdmay has the edge on marbled animals.


----------



## wellington (Jun 24, 2015)

Just my opinion and because Jeff and I are friends. Plus, I think his tortoises are beautiful. Everyone has the right to their opinion.
Btw, did I say any of the others were inferior? NO. 
Jeff has a lot of knowledge and in my opinion, the most colorful. I go with what I know. Jeff, is what I know.


----------



## allegraf (Jun 24, 2015)

I agree @cdmay produces the best and most promising marbled cherries I have ever seen. Mine are not red and seem to marble late. Cdmay's marble at 6 months or so, mine at a year or so. Sorry, I disagree, there are more breeders that have way more color.


----------



## CharlieM (Jun 25, 2015)

wellington said:


> Just my opinion and because Jeff and I are friends. Plus, I think his tortoises are beautiful. Everyone has the right to their opinion.
> Btw, did I say any of the others were inferior? NO.
> Jeff has a lot of knowledge and in my opinion, the most colorful. I go with what I know. Jeff, is what I know.



I agree that everyone has their own opinion. My opinion is it seems odd that you would categorize someone as having "the best" simply because you are friends...


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 25, 2015)

CharlieM said:


> I agree that everyone has their own opinion. My opinion is it seems odd that you would categorize someone as having "the best" simply because you are friends...


Nothing odd about it Charlie ...things get "clicky " in public forums. Some can be darn right mean ...nevertheless I think all 3 of us produce good looking animals and truth be told we own a lot of the same gene lines from the original source. Carl probably one of the longest and most experience in seeing the out comes of babies he produced as they matured from years ago. Allegraf as well produces some incredible animals with very strong colors and knows her stuff as well. Funny thing I think the 3 of us never bicker or try to prove who's are better. To each their own...
on that note here are some of my Marbled Adults.....and as Allegraf mentioned time frames can vary between animals when this attribute shows up.
You like Marbles?


















some younger animals...

























I do think these have some very unique colors ....and not too many folks I have met produce anything like these or even close to it.
- is that better? <----I'm being sarcastic














J~


----------



## voodoochild (Jun 25, 2015)

Are those hypo marbles? Stunning! 

So any of you have any available?


----------



## wellington (Jun 25, 2015)

This is not a debate thread. .


CharlieM said:


> I agree that everyone has their own opinion. My opinion is it seems odd that you would categorize someone as having "the best" simply because you are friends...


not simply because we are friends. I like him, his tortoises, his care. It's not all about the color.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 25, 2015)

voodoochild said:


> Are those hypo marbles? Stunning!
> 
> So any of you have any available?


yes I do ( you can shoot me an email) ......some others produced at the Cove'..






















Cherries too! ....


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 25, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> yes I do ( you can shoot me an email) ......some others produced at the Cove'..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the coloring on that hypo on the fourth picture!! Beauty!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 25, 2015)

I still have it .....


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 25, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> I still have it .....


Stop teasing him to me!!! Ahhhhh!


----------



## leigti (Jun 25, 2015)

Now now people, don't fight


----------

